# Limp dick on aas



## GH Consigliere (Oct 8, 2011)

Since I start a cycle which was great got great results. Eveytime I had sex with thus chick I get soft like mr softy is it from the AAS? My last cycle was a cutting cycle tren a,test prop,masteron p, winny tabs, proviron, tbol love the cycle! But I been getting a limp dick or I can't cum. Vigra don't work  chick is hot I blame it on the drinks even when she sucked me off nothing but dead meat.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 8, 2011)

And use hcg


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 8, 2011)

I had a friend who got limp with tren.
Try some viagra bro and just try hard not to think about it, or get kinky and jam it from the pink to the stink and its on!

Hope you solve it bro.

All the best mate


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 8, 2011)

You're running test too high. Tren should always be run higher than test. 

Ive run test 400/wk tren 525 to 700/wk with nothing but wood.

Trust theCaptn' on this bro


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 8, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> You're running test too high. Tren should always be run higher than test.
> 
> Ive run test 400/wk tren 525 to 700/wk *with nothing but wood.*
> 
> Trust theCaptn' on this bro


 

Like you were 18 again, waking up with wood and cracking a fat from the breez that goes through your pants?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 8, 2011)

Lol I hope soon


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 8, 2011)

She waiting for me captain lol


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 8, 2011)

bro until it kicks in just pop a viagra and make out you blow your load if it keeps her appy til you start throwing wood again champ


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 8, 2011)

Lol will do lol


----------



## USMC (Oct 8, 2011)

Meh same boat here bro, running a much simpler cycle though 500testE and 200TrenE. Havent tried Viagra, however got Cialyis(sp?) that once daily pill and it's worked great over the past week.

Think for the spring I'm gonna take the Capt suggestion and run tren higher than the test. Was going to run 750Test and 400Tren and add in Mast and run for 12 weeks, but he isn't the first to say to run the tren higher, so might flip the numbers over.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 8, 2011)

Maybe but am on off cycle Monday entering pct


----------



## gym66 (Oct 8, 2011)

you using caber.  whats your ai and what dose.


----------



## alphabolic (Oct 8, 2011)

im running tren mast and test each at 350mg a week.  im on my 6th weeks and stopping the tren because i also cant keep it up.  im gonna run straight test for 2 more weeks and then start PCT.  i hope this isn't a prolonged kinda issue.


----------



## USMC (Oct 8, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> Maybe but am on off cycle Monday entering pct


 
Well good luck, hope it comes back quick. BTW those mountains look familiar, lol.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 8, 2011)

jump on the clomid if your going onto PCT, clomid and viagra = porno star


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 8, 2011)

Mr.BTB said:


> jump on the clomid if your going onto PCT, clomid and viagra = porno star



Lol hope so been wait destroy that pussy and her lips


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 8, 2011)

USMC said:


> Well good luck, hope it comes back quick. BTW those mountains look familiar, lol.



Lol I bet there pulling out,my bro gave his life there ssgt Edwin R.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 8, 2011)

gym66 said:


> you using caber.  whats your ai and what dose.



Im running aromasin at 25 mg/day, and caber at .5 twice a week.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 8, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> You're running test too high. Tren should always be run higher than test.
> 
> Ive run test 400/wk tren 525 to 700/wk with nothing but wood.
> 
> Trust theCaptn' on this bro



Say what? Coventional wisdom always has test around 2:1. You could run tren a little higher I think, but I would not run tren higher than test if it was me.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 8, 2011)

I need my mojo back


----------



## gym66 (Oct 8, 2011)

your estro might be to low.  try going down to 12.5 aromasin ed.  low estro will kill sex drive.  25mg of good aromasin will bring you estro very low.


----------



## gym66 (Oct 8, 2011)

ZECH said:


> Say what? Coventional wisdom always has test around 2:1. You could run tren a little higher I think, but I would not run tren higher than test if it was me.



i run every thing higher than test.  i keep my test real low because of gyno problem.  so i stay away from deca.  but ill run eq at 1gr ew and test bat 350mg.  works great for my.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 8, 2011)

Sanata WP need to send you some good sex  pills ,they will help for sure!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 8, 2011)

Lol god I need them thank you WP dose take of people lol


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 8, 2011)

u running caber  2x a week bro?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes got off a 1 1/2 ago into my pct soon


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 8, 2011)

I know how you feel.  I was the same way a few weeks after my last cycle through pct and a few weeks after.  Even with cialis. I struggled. I don't know what the problem was, but it sucked!


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 8, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> Yes got off a 1 1/2 ago into my pct soon


 hmm, caber isnt supresive right, can you keep taking it until the half life of the tren is gone?


----------



## colorado (Oct 8, 2011)

ZECH said:


> Say what? Coventional wisdom always has test around 2:1. You could run tren a little higher I think, but I would not run tren higher than test if it was me.




This couldn't be further from the truth. 

If you want to be all fucked up, run your Test 2:1 over Tren. If you want to:

1. Sleep
2. Have sex
3. feel like a god

Then run your Tren higher than your Test.

It's a shame that so many people are misled by the "conventional wisdom" of people that are only doing what they're told and have no other experience doing it the other way.


----------



## gym66 (Oct 8, 2011)

you could run it at .5mg 2x week through pct if needed I had to.  but like I said before it sounds like your estro is to low.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 8, 2011)

colorado said:


> This couldn't be further from the truth.
> 
> If you want to be all fucked up, run your Test 2:1 over Tren. If you want to:
> 
> ...



Where did you get this info?


----------



## ZECH (Oct 8, 2011)

Not only is this asking for a BIG problem for recovery but tren makes you not sleep and have limp dick. That is why you run test higher


----------



## colorado (Oct 8, 2011)

ZECH said:


> Not only is this asking for a BIG problem for recovery but tren makes you not sleep and have limp dick. That is why you run test higher



Wrong. Too much Test while you're on Tren will give you the problem you describe. I've run extended cycles with 250mg/week Test and very high Tren with ZERO problems recovering. I just run my test cycle out a few weeks longer when I come off the Tren.

Where did I hear this? I heard it by being miserable when I would do conventional Test/Tren cycles. When I opened my mind and ran it the way I do now, Tren became my best friend.

Everything I say about this subject is through the experience of doing it both ways. Most that give advice about Tren have never even run it with a lower dose of Test. They just talk out their ass. 

Proof? Look at all of the guys switching over and loving the results.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 8, 2011)

LOL.....ok if it works for you fine. But for the average person this is totally bad info. I know MANY vets and pros and they all run test higher.


----------



## bigbenj (Oct 8, 2011)

Ive been reading a lot recently about many people saying that they felt better running tren higher than test, and that having to run test higher is just a myth.

I think most people who say you need to run test higher than tren probably havent even tried it the other way.

my next cycle will include tren, and Im going to try it higher than test and see how it goes.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 8, 2011)

Tren makes me jack off like 3x a day, lower your test and you should be a rock all day.

However my buddy was on mast, but not tren and he could not get it up. He upped his test and has no more issues.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Oct 8, 2011)

I would honestly blame the aromasin man. AI's and SERMs destroy my ability to perform. 25 ed is a high dose too.

As for the tren and test thing everyone's different. One friend of mine runs 100mg ed tren with nothing else all the time. Said he experiences no sides except excessive hairyness and sexdrive is amazing. Another friend of mine did test+tren 2:1 and had no sex drive no appetite felt like shit. Hasn't touched tren since. Experiment, know your body.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 9, 2011)

ZECH said:


> Say what? Coventional wisdom always has test around 2:1. You could run tren a little higher I think, but I would not run tren higher than test if it was me.



Conventional wisdom is wrong in this case. 

Original advice is from Old School Lifter. Try it like I did


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Conventional wisdom is wrong in this case.
> 
> Original advice is from Old School Lifter. Try it like I did



Further to this, conventional wisdom is true for deca. But for tren, definitely less sides when I lowered the test level.

I cannot comment on shutdown, I've been cruise and blasting for over 18 months... I don't plan on coming off


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 9, 2011)

please tell what was oSL ADIVCE/


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Oct 9, 2011)

I dont have any experience with Tren, but I have tried Deca, which is a 19-nortestosterone just like Tren, and I think its well known that with both of these compounds, a proactin suppressant like Caber or Bromo needs to be taken on cycle.

It does suck that most of the info we have on the forums on these drugs are from wisdom, like others have said. During my Test/Deca/Dbol cycle (8 weeks in) I ran caber only 1 time a week, at .5mg, and here is what my Prolactin did;







Shit, it almost dropped to below average range! lol. But of course, this is me, could be different for someone else. 

So really, if you REALLY want to know how something effects you, you need to get bloodwork done. GymRat4Life has a great sticky on how to get it cheep;

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...heap-bloodwork-how-get-without-insurance.html

Dont get me wrong, theres guys on here who've been cycling longer than I've been touching weights. And experience is one of the best things you can have. Just do your research, and stay safe.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 9, 2011)

Calves of Steel said:


> As for the tren and test thing everyone's different. One friend of mine runs 100mg ed tren with nothing else all the time. Said he experiences no sides except excessive hairyness and sexdrive is amazing. Another friend of mine did test+tren 2:1 and had no sex drive no appetite felt like shit. Hasn't touched tren since. Experiment, know your body.



I think this is good advice. You can give general advice but eveyone is different. If you react different than normal, then change it up.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 9, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> please tell what was oSL ADIVCE/


 
this is directly quoted from oldschool, Im sure he wont mind. It worked for me exactly as described:



> For a recomp, If you can utilize more of the tren in your body rather than the cyp, you will recomp faster, and so far for me, and the others, you will experience little to no sides.
> 
> Seems you are not sensitive to tren like most, and Ideally you would be a strong canadite to run this protocol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.BIG (Oct 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> You're running test too high. Tren should always be run higher than test.
> 
> Ive run test 400/wk tren 525 to 700/wk with nothing but wood.
> 
> Trust theCaptn' on this bro




I'm running 600mg of Tren a week and 300mg of Test Cyp a week and just had sex with my lady 5 times today! Been on this cycle for 6 weeks, 2 more weeks to go! OSL did in fact recommend doing this cycle this way, been great!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 9, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> I'm running 600mg of Tren a week and 300mg of Test Cyp a week and just had sex with my lady 5 times today! Been on this cycle for 6 weeks, 2 more weeks to go! OSL did in fact recommend doing this cycle this way, been great!



Woot hell yeah! Love to hear it brother!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 9, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> this is directly quoted from oldschool, Im sure he wont mind. It worked for me exactly as described:



No problem at all, its not for everyone you need to know how you react first, but Zech try it once brother


Edit: also I didn't invent this method just from seing and trying and reading this positive outcome has proved time and time again, and I preach it for guys to try at least once


----------



## Mr.BIG (Oct 10, 2011)

Chino, this does sound like low Estro! I know when my estro gets low, my joints ache and I lose my sex drive!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 10, 2011)

Captain thanks am going to give that a try! Good knowekge their!! Smart dude he is!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 10, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> Chino, this does sound like low Estro! I know when my estro gets low, my joints ache and I lose my sex drive!



I think so I stop my AI should I count? At 12.5? Would the AI be lowering it?


----------



## Mr.BIG (Oct 10, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> I think so I stop my AI should I count? At 12.5? Would the AI be lowering it?


 
I would run it at 12.5 everyday, if you still feel the same after a week or so run it at 12.5 every other day!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 10, 2011)

Bet will do thanks!


----------



## pieguy (Oct 10, 2011)

Just to test things, my rat attempted three methods:

100mg test p ed / 75mg tren ace ed
75mg test p ed / 75 mg tren ace ed
50mg test p ed 75 mg tren ace ed

In terms of straight libido and energy, i felt best at 50mg/75mg and it puzzles me cause you'd think higher test would have your libido up. I raised my stane dosing from 12.5ed to 25ed during my 100/75 and it still didn't feel quite right. I doubt you're reaching full receptor saturation at a measly 1-1.5g a week dosage of test+tren ace so I'm just curious wtf is going on with Tren Ace


----------

